# !989 B12 service manual



## Wally (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Anyone i really meed help finding a B12 service manual. PLEASE i REALLY NEED IT :waving::waving:


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Check eBay once in a while. I just got one for 87 for about $30 for the original one printed by Nissan.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I can scan sections if you need something in a hurry, I also have the Nissan FAST program if you need anything looked up, (parts, diagrams, vin numbers), let me know.


----------



## Wally (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply.... anything you can help me with will be very great thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

ALLDATA has a subsciption option for DIY'ers that will allow you to access for a particular model. Go to ALLDATAdiy.com :: Leading Source of Diagnostic and Repair Information. Or, Autozone.com has free repair guides; all you have to do is register to access them.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Both are really just the Haynes manual with a few service bulletins thrown in, The ALLDATA isn't really worth it.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is one for an 88 from e-bay:

1988 Nissan Sentra Service Shop Repair Manual FACTORY | eBay


for an 89:

1989 Nissan Sentra Factory Service Shop Repair Manual | eBay

for a 90:

NISSAN SENTRA - Factory 1990 Service & Repair Manual | eBay


----------

